
Azure Premium Blob Storage Public Preview - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/blog/azure-premium-blob-storage-public-preview/
======
GordonS
I've always found latency to be quite poor for Azure's blob storage (all
relative tho - it's faster than AWS), so I'm very interested in this. Or at
least, I _was_ until I saw the pricing - _5x_ more than standard blob storage!

